# General > The Literature Network >  John Milton (paradise Lost)

## ewilder5001

what are Milton's political beliefs in book 1 of Paradise Lost? Need to answer what is it and where???

----------


## mono

Hello, ewilder, welcome to the forum. I absolutely loved _Paradise Lost_ and _Paradise Regained_, but I do not know my political history as well as some others. You may find the following links very helpful:
http://www.online-literature.com/for...ead.php?t=4130
http://www.online-literature.com/for...lay.php?f=1227
Good luck!  :Smile:

----------


## Adelheid

I have often wanted to read this book, but couldn't find it. Is it good? Can it be compared to Pilgrim's Progress by John Bunyan? Is it an allegoral work too?

----------


## Natalie

Ah, Adelheid, I wish my brain weren't so rusty. I saw the title of this thread and immediately jumped in because years ago (ten to be exact) when I read Milton's Paradise Lost, I LOVED it. But alas, I can't really remember much about it! How awful is that. That tells me I need to read it again. Sorry I'm of no help!

----------


## mono

> I have often wanted to read this book, but couldn't find it. Is it good? Can it be compared to Pilgrim's Progress by John Bunyan? Is it an allegoral work too?


I thought it amazing, to say the least, but a little difficult to read in a few parts. I can see a few worthy comparisons with _Pilgrim's Progress_, but no really strong similarities, in my opinion, though others may disagree.
You should give it a good, slow read; I have only read it once, and probably did not understand it all, it seeming so full of metaphors, and the like, but I would still recommend it to anyone.  :Nod:

----------


## Adelheid

Thanks all of you.  :Nod:  I shall certainly try to get a hold of the book, after all you say.  :Biggrin:  Do you think they have it in libraries?

----------


## Aurora Ariel

I think they should have it, at least in the larger libraries.Else maby try a bookshop.I got my own copy not from the local library, but from a bookshop.I've seen copies of Paradise Lost in quite a few bookshops in the city, but notice it's never in the smaller ones.Paradise Regained is usually harder to find as I've noticed alot which had a copy of the first one but not the latter.If not, you may be able to order it in or send away for a Penguin Classic copy which is always available anytime of the year and good if someone else has taken it at the library or they just don't have the book.

----------


## Adelheid

Did you get yours at Borders, Dymocks, Collins or a smaller bookstore, Ariel?

----------


## Aurora Ariel

Hi Adelheid, :Smile: 
I actually got the copy of Paradise Lost at Borders;after checking elsewhere and finding no bookshop with a current copy.Borders has a good selection;probably one of the largest in Classics.It's a good place to sit down and read there as well, but, some like Angus and Roberson are not good to read and they are usually quite small with less diversity.I noticed they had no copies in the smaller bookshops(there is a really good one I like in the city next to Allans music shop which has books in good condition and great poetry and non-fiction) but they had one good copy left when I was in a Borders.Collins is actually no more;they have closed their doors and will no longer be one of the Australian bookshops.I like to support independent bookshops and I frequent secondhand bookshops for rare and unusual copies and old editions as well.One of my favourite bookshops, I have visited from a young age, is actually Readings(books and music) which is an independent bookshop and around other places with a few stalls where you can search and read.Department stores such as Myer and David Jones also sell various books(including classics and modern novels and non-fiction) in their books section, and I've looked there and maby brought a few if I've happened to be there.The ABC bookshop is also good for non-fiction and some modern novels.But I'm sure, if you keep looking, you will find the book you are after everntually, if not, try and order it in somewhere.Good luck! :Smile:

----------

